

Gauging Your Distraction - asnyder
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2009/07/19/technology/20090719-driving-game.html

======
maurycy
Of course, the game distracted me for an hour.

(my results: <http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/787/picture1krx.png>)

~~~
Skeuomorph
Oh, so there _are_ supposed to be results.

In Safari and FF, I complete the texts, the gates stop, and it sits on an
empty road.

~~~
gjm11
It worked OK for me in Firefox. (3.5, on Windows XP.)

------
nx
What gray lady?

------
hyyypr
Stupid ..

